# [SOLVED] Cpu lag spike/freeze



## iceICE (Dec 5, 2008)

i know the thread is old - but i have the exact same problem as this guy: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/probably-cpu-lag-241265.html with my amd athlon 64 x2 dual core 6000+. I lowered the cpu voltage from 1.4 to 1.35 v and the cpu speed from 3 ghz to 2.6 ghz, and this worked for me to. But this isn't a great solution when my fps is lowered too. 

I've googled this "lag spike" problem and found out that i'm not the only one who has this irritating lag. 

I have 8800gt 512mb, 4 gb of ddr2 ram, asus m2n mx se mobo >>550W PSU<<
So - i think it's my power supply that is causing the lag. But anyone knows about this problem, or can recommend a good psu to my system?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

First, please try running your CPU at it's factory default voltage and FSB speed and report back. :wave:

Is it net lag or hardware lag? :4-dontkno

Hardware lag would be sharp jerking which may include sound skipping.

Net lag would sometimes cause wacky movement of players, random timeouts or even as little as a loss in acuracy.


----------



## iceICE (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

When i run my cpu at default voltage and speed (1.4v and 3.01ghz) the lag appears after 10 min, playing nfs undercover, far cry 2.. after the 10 min. it appears every 30 seconds very frequent. The picture freezes for 5 seconds and updates a couple times during the freeze. 

The guy that just posted a thread in gaming support (thread: Unique game type og lag ,, can't remember) but he said he fixed the problem by reversing the vacuum cleaner because his cpu was overheating. Well i think i'm having the exact same problem, so is there anyone who can tell me how to reverse that vacuum cleaner??


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

What you describe sounds like an overheating event.

I have posted the following in the thread you have mentioned:



af3 said:


> Please use one of those can of whatever dust cleaners made for computers. You don't want to blast off a chip or capacitor with the unregulated flow of your vacuum, or shoot something foreign onto your board at high speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously guys, a friend killed his computer with a vacuum. Please look for one of these and play it safe:


----------



## iceICE (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

okay.. i see. should i just buy one of those dust removers and spray it on what? the cpu cooler? also.. my cpu temp isn't very high at all.. running games like crysis it only reaches about 50-55 c..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

what brand and model psu a quality 550w should run it


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

Any dusty fans you can find and the metal "heatsinks"

Especially under here: (where applicable)











http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=34 said:


> Max Temps (C) 55-63


I'm not sure what they mean by Max Temps... Maximum safe operating temperature perhaps? :4-dontkno


----------



## iceICE (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

Problem solved. i blowed all the dust of my cpu fan and underneath it. Before, when i had my cpu settings on the highest (3ghz and 1.4v) the lag would appear every 30 seconds, so i changed it to 2.6 ghz and 1.3v - that worked but wasn't a great solution when my fps was lowered too. Now when i've cleaned my cpu for dust it runs perfectly on optimal settings. (3ghz, 1.4v)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cpu lag spike/freeze*

glad you have it sorted


----------

